# Beet leaves for the tortoises?



## Candy (Nov 25, 2011)

My sons girlfriend sent over some beet leaves for the tortoises and I was wondering if they can eat them?


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 25, 2011)

You betcha ,,,dem greens are good for you and the torts! 

Scientific Binomial Name: Beta vulgaris


Beet Greens are very low in Saturated Fat and Cholesterol. They're also a good source of Protein, Folate, Pantothenic Acid, Phosphorus and Zinc, and a great source of Dietary Fiber, Vitamin A, Vitamin C, Vitamin E (Alpha Tocopherol), Vitamin K, Thiamin, Riboflavin, Vitamin B6, Calcium, Iron, Magnesium, Potassium, Copper and Manganese.
Some â€¦.â€œBeat Greenâ€ triva â€¦..Incorporating beet leaves into your eating plan helps you get the vitamin C your body requires every day, which is important because your body does not have the capability to store this vitamin. A 1-cup serving of these greens contains 60 percent of the daily recommended intake. Vitamin C helps repair tissues and cells in your body, making it vital for wound healing. It is the vitamin A content that sets beet leaves apart, though -- each 1-cup serving provides 220 percent of the daily recommended intake. Your immune system depends on vitamin A, working with vitamin C to help make you well when you are sick or injured. Vitamin A also helps maintain your vision, particularly your night vision.


Happy Tort~N 
JD


----------



## Candy (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you Jeff.  Just wasn't sure since I did see a few places where they were questionable for the tortoises, but since you feed them to yours I know that they're alright for mine.


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 26, 2011)

Candy said:


> Thank you Jeff.  Just wasn't sure since I did see a few places where they were questionable for the tortoises, but since you feed them to yours I know that they're alright for mine.



You betcha Miss Candy ' ..... I'd never steer ya wrong... where ya been?


----------



## Candy (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm still here just not as much lately. I've been helping with my sons tortoises at his school so I have two more Desert Tortoises living here right now. They're happy and that's all that matters.


----------

